# Another book about medical dogs



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

An interview with the author on NPR








How Super Sniffer Dogs Are Helping Detect Disease Around The World


Our canine buddies can do more than play fetch. Turns out dogs' incredible sense of smell is a secret weapon in medicine.




www.npr.org





I think that my spoo is a natural therapy dog. I brought him into work the other day (not really allowed, but I work early and he was in and out before most of the staff). I got into a whine session with a colleague about some irritating stuff, and my spoo climbed into my lap. He could sense the shift in my mood.


----------

